# Chessboard Finish



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, it's crunch time. I am making a chessboard for my brother for Christmas and I am trying to "finish" it now. It is made of maple and walnut- 3/4 thick. I did two coats of danish oil- let it soak in and dry over the weekend. Today I started to use Deft Spray High Gloss Lacquer. The Lacquer finish is not what I was expecting- I thought it would go on and try more smoothly. I am used to working with Poly, but thought Lacquer would be a nice finish for this project. What am I missing to get that "glass-like" finish??

PS I have tried the search function to no avail...any help is MUCH appreciated...Xmas is 2 days awal


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

If it is dull, alligatored or orange peeled, rub down with pumice and/or rottenstone with oil. This of course is assuming the laquer and oil combination you used is dry.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI JMR254

This is just my 2 cents 

You don't want to coat any cutting board with any type of Lacquer finish or any thing that the sharp knife with cut and lift...it's looks nice but it's not safe to eat off....I would recommend baby oil ,, it will not make anyone sick ...read the spray can... it will tell you what's in the Deft Spray High Gloss mix..., Lacquer is nasty stuff...I would suggest you sand it down and start over ,,, but that's just my cents 

baby oil is Mineral oil 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_oil
=======



JMR254 said:


> Well, it's crunch time. I am making a chessboard for my brother for Christmas and I am trying to "finish" it now. It is made of maple and walnut- 3/4 thick. I did two coats of danish oil- let it soak in and dry over the weekend. Today I started to use Deft Spray High Gloss Lacquer. The Lacquer finish is not what I was expecting- I thought it would go on and try more smoothly. I am used to working with Poly, but thought Lacquer would be a nice finish for this project. What am I missing to get that "glass-like" finish??
> 
> PS I have tried the search function to no avail...any help is MUCH appreciated...Xmas is 2 days awal


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

well I am not anticipating any one using this as a cutting board- I do want a hard protective finish that a poly or lacquer finish offers. I am sorta late in the game to sand it down and start over...but if that is what needs to be done, it is what it is.

Would doing a wax finish over the lacquer give a better appearance?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI JMR254

All I can say if you want to hang it on the wall go for it..
Try this put some of the wax in your mouth, then spit it out..

But think poly cutting board, you can buy them cheap and the mill just like wood...I know it's not as nice as real wood with a lacquer finish but it's safe to use over and over... 


====



JMR254 said:


> well I am not anticipating any one using this as a cutting board- I do want a hard protective finish that a poly or lacquer finish offers. I am sorta late in the game to sand it down and start over...but if that is what needs to be done, it is what it is.
> 
> Would doing a wax finish over the lacquer give a better appearance?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bobj3,

HI JMR254



> All I can say if you want to hang it on the wall go for it..
> Try this put some of the wax in your mouth, then spit it out..


I think JMR254 is making a chessboard not a cheeseboard.....  

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

My Error

sorry , JMR254,,, never mind   all I can say it was dinner time for me 

======


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

HA- thanks for clearing this up jw2170. I was wondering where bob was going, but didn't know what to say- I am new here and am in desperate need of help- not a good time to step on toes.


From doing some more research, I think I may keep applying coats and do some high grit sanding- up to 2000 grit, and maybe some rottenstone, if I can find some on Xmas eve...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As I have often stated, I use three or four coats of Danish oil, no sanding between coats, then rub down with 0000 grade wire wool lubricated with Johnsons wax polish which gives a glass smooth finish.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> My Error
> 
> sorry , JMR254,,, never mind   all I can say it was dinner time for me
> 
> ======


Gee Bob howed you get the someone to take the your picture.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

Well we had our chess casserole for dinner and that's out of the way , it's easy to have someone take your picture when your are in a embarrassing stance   


=====



Glenmore said:


> Gee Bob howed you get the someone to take the your picture.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobj3,

I almost missed it as well. - I thought it must have been my Aussie accent...LOL

James (great self portrait)


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

well after about 15 coats...this morning it is looking better. Still not a "thick" gloss though. I think I will do a few more coats today and just let it go. Next time, I will stock to poly or wax...


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

Update:

I knocked down any imperfections with 2000 grit sandpaper. I then used some polishing compound to bring the shine back. That worked well, now I have white dried polishing compound in little crevices- any tips on how to get rid of that, or did I just make a big mistake using polishing compound? Thanks.


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

Update:

The gift went over very well. I will post pics once my wife uploads them.

To get rid of the white dried polishing compound, I gave the whole board a wipe down in baby oil. This did the trick perfectly! I let it soak in, and wipe it off and went back and wiped it down again with a dry cloth. Looks great- thanks to everyone for letting me bounce things off of all you.


----------

